# Pigeon house for wild pigeons



## NMnyc (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm looking for advice. 

I live in a rooftop apartment in NYC, with access onto the roof, and I enjoy spending time out there on summer evenings. I share my rooftop with a group of pigeons - about 6 to 10 roost on my roof most evenings, generally round the building's AC units. I'm very happy with them in most ways, and have watched a couple of young birds grow from flightless squabs to clumsy but improving fliers this summer. They don't seem interested in food when they're up there (on a couple of occasions we've forgotten snacks and left them there and they weren't touched), though they seem to appreciate the water that the AC cooling creates.

The *problem* is that they do make quite a mess, and it's really difficult to clean some of it. Would providing some kind of shelter or pigeon house solve the problem, giving them somewhere secure to roost, giving me a little control over where they roost and saving the AC and cables from feces? or would it just encourage new pigeons to come in and create a bigger problem? and what about providing some source of water? would that encourage others to come?

I'd be very grateful for any comments or advice!


----------

